# Agro-lites??



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey sorry for making new threads, won't do it again, just thought I would get more helpful responses if I renamed a thread the correct name of the light.


Okay, I bought three 150w PHILIPS AGRO-LITES ''for the acceleration in plant growth'', its a plant light, just search on google PHILIPS AGRO-LIGHT or something.

Does this put out any of the right spectrum? or am I better off just keeping my plants under 2 cfls.


Btw I have four 3ft plants, the lights are like 2 inches above each plant and kept cool by fans.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*I used the 430w son agro from Philips for 10 years and it worked fine.  last grow I switched to a standard 400w philips and it also did just fine. :hubba: *


----------



## iClown (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, but is this the same light as the AGRO-LITE? It is located under plant lights in most lighting websites. They come in 40 watt, like 80 watt and 150 and probably higher, they have a blue base and the light looks kinda orangish coming out. They get hot fast but if you put a fan on them they seem to keep cool easily. 

Someone told me they put out green spectrum maybe but why are they used for other plants to grow and not marijuana?

any opinions to use 3 150w agro-lites or 2 26w cfls ( 2600k ) 

BTW I am trying to bud, any possible way to put outside for 6-8 hours then under 2 40w growlux floros, 2 26w cfls (2600k) and those agro-lites if they work for the other 6-4 hours, then in a dark controlled room for 12 hours?


----------



## iClown (Jul 2, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2008)

Just because it says that it is good for plants in general does not mean that it is good for MJ.  Here is what people on this site use (for the most part):

Vegging-MH, HO T5 fluoro tubes, CFLs, other fluoro tubes, LEDs 
Flowering-HPS


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> Someone told me they put out green spectrum maybe but why are they used for other plants to grow and not marijuana?



Plants cannot "see" or use green light, so no grow bulb anywhere would put out green light.


----------



## iClown (Jul 3, 2008)

Also, my friend had grown a plant from seedling under just a 40 watt AGRO LITE, and it grew to about 2 feet tall before he gave it to me, so why wouldnt three 150w do any good?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> Also, my friend had grown a plant from seedling under just a 40 watt AGRO LITE, and it grew to about 2 feet tall before he gave it to me, so why wouldnt three 150w do any good?



There are a number of bulbs that will work for vegging (and the height a plant gets doesn't tell us anything about the health of the plant).  When you get to flowering, you need something else--you need a HPS.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

listen to the woman,she knows what shes sayin is true.that bulbs r just not gonna cut it,if you want nice dense buds bro.


----------



## iClown (Jul 3, 2008)

I hear ya and thank you guys but my question was, are they usefull at all, like are 3 150w agro-lites vs 3 26w cfls, what would win?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 3, 2008)

i did a search and couldn't find anything on a 150 phillips agro lite. what is the color spectrum of your light? if you can find it on the web then find out what the spectrum is and let us know then we can tell you if its any good. sorry but i couldn't find it.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 3, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> I hear ya and thank you guys but my question was, are they usefull at all, like are 3 150w agro-lites vs 3 26w cfls, what would win?


 
I dont know what you want to hear but incandecent grow lights (yours) are no good, You are wasting 450 watts of power that could grow some good bud. :hitchair: 

If you dont want to listen then do what you want or you could grow some nice smoke.:ignore:


----------



## iClown (Jul 4, 2008)

hmmm. thats what im saying though, I am listening just asking a completely different question -.-


----------



## Growdude (Jul 4, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> hmmm. thats what im saying though, I am listening just asking a completely different question -.-


 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27808

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27856


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 4, 2008)

if its an incandesent bulb of any type its no good for rowing mj. its goona make people aggravated if you keep asking after you have had several people answer.. they hate repeating stuff over and over.. but i hope all the answers being the same tells you your lights no good for mj.. but if you still don't wanna believe thats ok to..  i know it sucks spending that money for something you can't use. try them if you think everyones wrong.. you'll see.. good luck bro.


----------



## iClown (Jul 4, 2008)

okay. i guess no1 knows


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> okay. i guess no1 knows



What in the world is wrong with you?  Can you not comprehend simple English?  EVERYONE here has answered your question numerous times.  The bulbs you have are NO GOOD for growing MJ.  They are a waste of wattage.  Anything that is not incandescent is better...MHs are better, HPSs are better, CFLs are better, fluoro tubes are better, LEDs are better.


----------



## Tater (Jul 4, 2008)

what do you mean no one knows.  You have had multiple answers from multiple people all telling you your lights are no good.  Do you know what the deffinition of insanity is?  Repeating the same thing over and over again and expecting a different outcome.  Those lights are garbage.


----------



## iClown (Jul 4, 2008)

No, I asked if a 150 watt agro lite works better then a 26 watt cfl, which I think it does but I am not sure, I am waiting for someone with experience with both these lights to post. K.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> No, I asked if a 150 watt agro lite works better then a 26 watt cfl, which I think it does but I am not sure, I am waiting for someone with experience with both these lights to post. K.



Jeez, is English you fourth language or what?  Everyone answered and said NO.  Go back and reread every post.  

Should I say it again?  NO. NO.  NO.  Your 150 w agro is worse than anything else out there except another regular incandescent bulb.  Your 150w agro is worthless.  A 26 w cfl is better than your 150 w agro.  Your agro 150w is worse than a 26w cfl.  Do you understand?  Is this clear enough?


----------



## iClown (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, but are you sure you know what light I am talking about? like have ever used it? I dont think its an incadesent lightbulb, because there are incadesent lighting sections on websites, and it is under plant lights not incadesent.  it has been compared to be equal to the grow-lux floro tube, if it wasn't for the heat it produces I think it would work, does anyone know the spectrum of this light?


----------

